# A few things that i will bring



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 30, 2014)

Picked this stuff up from the lady that lost her father.She still has over 35 schwinn bikes mostly krate and a garage full of schwinn parts.
















    The green schwinn has a locking springer,Here is that serial no.  H144124 Any one know the year.Also have a set of carisle lighting tires still wrapped I forgot this is for  T-TOWN this sunday the 5th.


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 30, 2014)

what tires , $$$


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 30, 2014)

THE STIG said:


> what tires , $$$



  The set hanging on the handlebars on the green bike


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 30, 2014)

yes........


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 30, 2014)

OMG...her father isn't in the casket of the black phantom trike right?
Chris


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 30, 2014)

THE STIG said:


> yes........



  Yes what


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 30, 2014)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> The set hanging on the handlebars on the green bike




yes.....


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 30, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> OMG...her father isn't in the casket of the black phantom trike right?
> Chris




You think the ashes that i thought was dust.Now that i think about it how can dust get in a little brass jar.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 30, 2014)

So i guess ill see you there Gene Sunday!


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 1, 2014)

Thought I recognized the trikes, they're shown in Evolution of the Bicycle Vol. 2. The owner was listed as living in N.J. The heavy duti is in there too. He had 5 or 6 more in the book also.


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Oct 2, 2014)

Any of these bikes for sale?


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 2, 2014)

Harley Mclemore said:


> Any of these bikes for sale?




Yes everything is for sale


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Oct 2, 2014)

How much for the heavy duti? Or the green schwinn?


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 2, 2014)

Harley Mclemore said:


> How much for the heavy duti? Or the green schwinn?




I think you're only suposta ask : "Or the green schwinn?" when you're under the impression or hope the owner does not know it's a black phantom. [wink]


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff54 said:


> I think you're only suposta ask : "Or the green schwinn?" when you're under the impression or hope the owner does not know it's a black phantom. [wink]





It's not a black phantom.... it would be a green phantom except the fenders are painted, so it's not a Phantom at all. It's a B6 or Streamliner or whatever you want to call it.... or am I missing something here?


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 3, 2014)

Euphman06 said:


> It's not a black phantom.... it would be a green phantom except the fenders are painted, so it's not a Phantom at all. It's a B6 or Streamliner or whatever you want to call it.... or am I missing something here?




Well yeah.. It was all green and as you can see, somebody's gone and scraped off the important  parts of green that exposes the phantom. I.E. whoever scraped that, did so to increase value. Or, was all in love after discovering it's one, started scraping more until learned how much it's gonna cost to get it in shape, and garaged it for another day. 

Looks again.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 3, 2014)

Judging from the picture, it sure looks like a Black Phantom in a toads clothing.


----------

